# مقاله للبابا شنوده(انواع الخوف)



## marmarr (24 يوليو 2007)

إحدى مقالات البابا شنودة:
الخوف أنواع ودرجات
منه خوف مقدس،وخوف طبيعي،وخوف مرضى:
•اما الخوف المقدس:
• فهو مخافة الله "راس الحكمة مخافة الله" ومخافة الله تعنى مهابته،وعبادته بكل خشوع             وتوقير.وتعنى أيضا طاعته والعمل بوصاياه،والخوف من الوقوف أمامه في يوم الدينونه الرهيب الذي فيه يجازى الرب كل واحد بحسب أعماله،والإنسان الذي لا يخاف الله،هو إنسان خاطىء يمكنه أن يرتكب أية خطيئة دون خشية ولا خجل.
•أما عن الخوف الطبيعي:
فقد قال احد علماء النفس أن الإنسان يخاف من احد ثلاثة أسباب:الظلام والمجهول والحركة  المفاجئة.  
والواقع أن هذة الثلاثة أسباب تتركز في سبب واحد هو المجهول فالظلام يعنى مجهولا خلفه . والحركة المفاجئة لها سبب مجهول ..على أن هناك أشخاصا لهم جسارة قلب لا يخافون الظلام ولا الحركة المفاجئة .وتحاول عقولهم أن تجد حلا للمجهول ولا تخافة وقد يدخل الموت تحت عنوان الخوف الطبيعي أيضا.
•الخوف من الموت:
غالبية الناس يخافون خوفا طبيعيا من الأذى ومن الموت ومسبباتة والخوف من الموت هو نوع من الخوف من المجهول فالموت هو شيء من المجهول لم يجربه الإنسان ولا يعرف طبيعته فهو يجهل كيف يموت؟ وكيف تخرج روحة من جسدة؟كما أن ما وراء الموت هو شيء مجهول أيضا وكل هذة الأسباب تخيف الكثيرين.
أما الذي يضمن بالإيمان مصيره بعد الموت فانه لا يخافه مطلقا بل يشتهيه شاعرا أنة بالموت سيذهب إلى النعيم الابدى.
إنما يخاف الموت القلب غير التائب أو المتعلق بحب العالم وما فيه من الشهوات نعم يخاف الموت من لا يستعد له بالتوبة وبالعمل الصالح لذلك حسنا قال القديس اوغطينوس:"جلست على قمة العالم حينما أحسست في نفسي أنى لا أخاف شيئا ولا اشتهى شيئا"
•الخوف من الناس وأذيتهم:
فيتخيل أن في الناس قوة يمكن أن تبطش بة أو تتعبة أو تضيع مستقبلة أو تشوة سمعتة فيعمل لهم ألف حساب.
 وقد يستغل الشيطان هذا الخوف فيلقيه في الرياء والنفاق ليكسب محبة هؤلاء الناس .
وهناك من يخافون حسد الناس أو من ينشغلون بالسحر أو ما يسمونه" بالعمل".
حقا ما أكثر الذين حطمهم الشيطان بالخوف 
أن الذي يخاف من الناس يقوى هم عليه .
•الخوف من الشيطان ومن التجارب:
لا تخف من الشيطان إذ لا قوة له على الإنسان المؤمن ذلك أن نعمة الله التي تسندك هي أقوى من الشيطان إن أراد أن يحاربك إذ لا تعط للشيطان قدرا فوق قدره .
أما عن التجارب فاعلم أن الله لا يسمح بان تجرب فوق ما تطيق.
•الخوف بلا سبب:
انه خوف طفولى وقد يكون لونا من الخوف المرضى كالطفل الذي يخاف من لصوص في البيت أو عفاريت حيث لا وجود لهم.
أما الخوف المرضى فمثل الشخص الذي يتصور أن هناك من يعملون على إيذائه بينما لا يؤذيه إلا مرضه النفسي.
إن الإيمان بقوة الله الحافظة هو يحمى الإنسان من كل خوف.


----------



## samirmelio (5 مايو 2012)

*جميل جدا الموضوع *

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2012)

ثانكس مرمر 
ينقل للقسم المسيحى الكتابى العام​


----------

